
Agner Krarup Erlang - brudgers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agner_Krarup_Erlang
======
mesofile
Interesting, I'd always assumed that Erlang was some kind of portmanteau of
'Ericsson' \+ 'language'.

~~~
anarchyrucks
I always thought Erlang got its name from a measurement unit in telephony
called Erlang[0]. Never looked into why this unit was called Erlang though.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_(unit)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_\(unit\))

------
cmg
We use the Erlang B formula at my employer (one of our services is a peer &
crisis support hotline) to try to estimate how many operators we'll need in a
given week over 2-hour shifts. We've got a crude implementation but it works
well for us!

------
efavdb
His work is very good and important. However, I've always found it annoying
that his name is attached to the "Erlang distribution" \-- it's a Gamma
distribution!

------
lelf
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXmOlCy0oBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXmOlCy0oBM)
the first seconds

